# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ملف التسجيلات والشطب يونيو 2010 م

## Deimos

*علي خلفية الأخبار ونتيجة مقرارات لجنة التسجيلات يمكن أن يكون ملف التسجيلات والشطب كالآتي : 
- إعارة وارغو مع أنها لن تخلي خانة لأنه مقيد بالمرحلة السنية لكن تصعيده يتطلب وجود خانة ...
- تتوفر الآن خانة واحدة فقط وهي خانة الراحل إيداهور وبإعارة كلتشي ستتوفر خانة أخري والمريخ يحتاج لثلاثة خانات لتسجيل ثلاثة لاعبين وهم كريم الدافي والمرابط والمهاجم الجديد لذلك يجب إخلاء خانة أخري من خانات اللاعبين المحليين والخيارات المطروحة هي إعارة الباشا أو شطب أحد اللاعبين ( طمبل وحافظ ) للإصابة ...
- الإبقاء علي النفطي وتسجيل مهاجم أجنبي يتطلب تجنيس لاعبين محترفين وهما غاسيروكا والدافي ... 
بالتالي تصبح قائمة اللاعبين الأجانب كالآتي :
عبد الكريم النفطي
هيثم المرابط
المهاجم الجديد 
المجنسون :
لاسانا فانيه
غاسيروكا
كريم الدافي 
المغادرون :
وارغو بالإعارة
كلتشي إخلاء خانة مؤقت
أحمد الباشا بالإعارة أو شطب أحد اللاعبين طمبل وحافظ للإصابة 

ولا رأيكم شنو !!!
*

----------


## كدكول

*شطب طمبل وحافظ من غير تردد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*شطب حافظ وطمبل واعارة الباشا.... مافى طريقه يبقوا على وارقو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## brty2

*شطب طمبل وحافظ دي مابختلفو عليها اتنين مريخاب علي ما اظن
*

----------


## غندور

*ينبغى على الادارة ان تخطط جيدآ ولتعلم ان هذا الشطب والتسجيل يجب ان يكون مقدمة لعملية غربلة وتنقية كشف الفريق لفترة التسجيلات الرئيسية...
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الفريق مقبل على مباراه
في غاية الأهميه وهي
مباراة الصعود لدور
الثمانيه في الكونفدراليه
والكل يعلم النقص اللذي
يعاني منه الفريق ولهذا
أرى أن الإستغناء عن وارقو 
فيه خطأ كبير خاصة وأن
الجدد لن يلعبو تلك المباراه
فنرجو الابقاء عليه
وأن تكون الخيارات فيما
دونه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أبو التيمان لا لا لا !!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*وارغو لا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يا جماعه الناس ديل دايرين يهردوا فشفاشنا وارغو ده هسي عيبو شنو 
قالوا بلعب مدنقر ما هو ده موسي الزومه بلعب مصنق في زول سألو
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*سنة ونص والمحصله صفر كبيييييييييييييييير لم يحسم فيها وارغو مباراة كبيرة ولاصغيره في افشل من كده
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

شطب حافظ وطمبل واعارة الباشا.... مافى طريقه يبقوا على وارقو؟؟؟؟



نتمني بقاء وارغو بالزعيم بس يبدو انه راحل لا محاله لاستحالة وجوده مع مرابط والنفطي والمهاجم الجديد.هل المرابط مهم وهل سيفيد الزعيم اتمني ذلك:spor:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كله يهون الا شطب وارقو
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*مع احترامى لمجلس المريخ من هو الان فى المريخ احسن من وارقو دى نفس عمليه اعاره ديالو وتسجيل رتشارد غايتو الله يكون فى عون المريخ اذا كان هذا هو تفكير الادارة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*لماذا يستقنى مجلس نادى المريخ كبير الانديه السودانيه عن هداف الفريق الاول استفين وارغو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا اخوانا المرابط دا بيلعب فى وظيفة شنو عشان المريخ يستقنى عن وارغو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

لماذا يستقنى مجلس نادى المريخ كبير الانديه السودانيه عن هداف الفريق الاول استفين وارغو ؟؟؟



هداف تقصد مين انته لم نشاهد اهداف لوارغو  
وارغو  اقل معدل تهديف في تاريخ الهجم المريخي 
لكن وارغو متميز في تسديد ركلات الجزاء :dn3::dn3::dn3::dn3::dn3::dn3:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asim saif
					

هداف تقصد مين انته لم نشاهد اهداف لوارغو  
وارغو  اقل معدل تهديف في تاريخ الهجم المريخي 
لكن وارغو متميز في تسديد ركلات الجزاء :dn3::dn3::dn3::dn3::dn3::dn3:



مشكور يا حبيب
وارغو افضل لاعب فى المريخ فى نصف الموسم دا
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*دي قرارات سلمية مية في المية
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

دي قرارات سلمية مية في المية



 دا ود نيجيريا 



*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

دا ود نيجيريا 






 وارغو يفقتد للروح القتالية
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

وارغو يفقتد للروح القتالية



يا اخوى هو وارغو بس ما عندو روح قتاليه للاعبين المريخ كلهم ليس لهم روح قتاليه الا الضباح لن ننساك يا ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ده الكلام الصح 100%
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*شطب طمبل وحافظ من غير تردد
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

شطب حافظ وطمبل واعارة الباشا.... مافى طريقه يبقوا على وارقو؟؟؟؟



بقاء وارغو يعني عدم تسجيل مهاجم أجنبي أو الإستغناء عن النفطي أو عدم تسجيل هيثم المرابط ... وكذلك لتصعيده يجب إخلاء خانة أحد اللاعبين المحليين ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

الفريق مقبل على مباراه
في غاية الأهميه وهي
مباراة الصعود لدور
الثمانيه في الكونفدراليه
والكل يعلم النقص اللذي
يعاني منه الفريق ولهذا
أرى أن الإستغناء عن وارقو 
فيه خطأ كبير خاصة وأن
الجدد لن يلعبو تلك المباراه
فنرجو الابقاء عليه
وأن تكون الخيارات فيما
دونه




كلامك 100% لأن المحترفين الجدد ( المرابط والمهاجم الجديد ) لن يلعبوا إلا في دور المجموعات إذا قدر لنا بالصعود إن شاء الله ...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله كلام عين العقل بس الباشا دة يشطبوهو بدل الاعارة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asim saif
					

سنة ونص والمحصله صفر كبيييييييييييييييير لم يحسم فيها وارغو مباراة كبيرة ولاصغيره في افشل من كده



صحيح وارغو لم يقدم كل ماعنده وما كنا نتوقعه منه لكنه رغم ذلك من أفضل الموجودين بالكشف حالياً والفريق في أمس الحوجة له في المرحلة المقبلة لعدم وجود البديل ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماسي الزعيم
					

نتمني بقاء وارغو بالزعيم بس يبدو انه راحل لا محاله لاستحالة وجوده مع مرابط والنفطي والمهاجم الجديد.هل المرابط مهم وهل سيفيد الزعيم اتمني ذلك:spor:



نتمني ذلك لكن مع قوانين شداد لا محالة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاستاذ
					

مع احترامى لمجلس المريخ من هو الان فى المريخ احسن من وارقو دى نفس عمليه اعاره ديالو وتسجيل رتشارد غايتو الله يكون فى عون المريخ اذا كان هذا هو تفكير الادارة



تحياتي يا أستاذ ...
وارغو أفضل الموجودين حالياً وكان علي المجلس الشروع في تجنيسة عوضاً عن تجنيس الدافي بالتالي نضمن بقاء وارغو وعدم تسجيل الدافي لعدم الحوجة له ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*كده ووب وكده ووبين ...

نسأل الله التوفيق .. وشكراً لكل من مر بهذا البوست
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*عندى سؤال هل يكون الدافى أفيد من وارقو.............................أشك فى ذلك
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

عندى سؤال هل يكون الدافى أفيد من وارقو.............................أشك فى ذلك



ما أعتقد أخ يوسف وكان الأفضل صرف النظر عن الدافي وتجنيس وارغو بدلاً عنه ..
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ما أعتقد أخ يوسف وكان الأفضل صرف النظر عن الدافي وتجنيس وارغو بدلاً عنه ..



 ياجماعة وارقو دة قالوا كان لعاب لكن أنا شخصياً ماشفته ....وماقدمة لا يسمح له بالمواصلة ولا يبشر بما هو أفضل ....يلت ويعجن ليه سنتين لف راسنا ...
*

----------

